# C. fusca "wongso" and C. edithiae spathes



## hobbes1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

These opened this morning. I'm quite happy with the progression of blooms, and I have to admit, the fusca spathe looks awesome!

Fusca:




Edithiae:


----------



## hobbes1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Interestingly, while the edithiae spathe finally wilted today, the fusca spathe died on Sunday, after about 1 day of being completely open.


----------

